# Last chance: Trying out LDN



## Alastor (Apr 27, 2013)

*Hi, guys.*

I've been a sufferer of IBS-D for most of my life, and it's gotten so bad the last couple of years that I can barely cope. A recent TV documentary mentioned the use of LDN (Low-Dose Naltrexone) for treating IBS, and I immediately decided to try it. The drug's not approved in my country for some odd reason, so getting a perscription was no easy task, but I finally got the meds a few days ago, and thought you guys might be interested in following this process. I know for sure that if someone suddenly discovered something that actually worked, I would wanna know.

First off, some basic facts from the top of my head:
Naltrexone is an opioid-inhibitor that's been used for treating drug addictions. It basically blocks the receptors that make you high if you take drugs. In this process, endorphine production is inhibited, causing an increase in endorphine levels the next 72 hours. In my country it is mostly used for MS, and it seems to be quite the potent remedy. Still, it is rarely used.

A low dose of naltrexone ("LDN") has allegedly been able to cure, or relieve symptoms in, IBD, IBS, MS, CFS/ME, FM, cancer and many more. But evidence is lacking, and there's no scientific proof that this drug should cure anything other than autoimmune diseases and drug addiction.

Still, I've decided to give it a go, and it feels like my last chance. If this doesn't work, what will?

My story, the short version:

I've been suffering from mental illnessess my entire life, and spent most of my time from age 11 to 22 being depressed and suicidal. (We're off to a good start, eyh?) Digestive problems were for the most part present, but slight. I was diagnosed with Bipolar II, Bulimia, Social Anxiety, Agoraphobia and probably a few more that I don't remember right now. I was hospitalized during a suicide attempt (yes, there was a girl involved in that process, go figure..) and started taking Lithium.

From that point on, my life's been mostly going steadily upwards. 24 years old now. I'm engaged to a fantastic girl, my head's pretty stable and I'm only one year away from getting my bachelor's degree in nursing. But one thing that's only gotten worse is the f-ing IBS.

Still with me? Awesome.

I was sure I had ulcerative colitis. It all just added up. But I died a little inside when the gastroenterologist couldn't find anything wrong with me at all. When nothing's wrong, nothing can be treated. I started taking loperamide, which actually worked. I went from 10-15 D's a day to 2-3. But I still have bad days with 5-10, and bloating and gas pains are worse than ever, probably because the loperamide also seems to stop gas from leaving the body. But the worst part is the goddamn fatigue. I'll spare you the details, but it all adds up to CFS. I'm barely capable of getting through the internships at the hospital, and doing anything else is more or less impossible. Ironically, I'm at a Gastro-ward, and many of the IBD-patients we've got there are actually healthier than me. (Still, I have to say I'm glad I don't have Crohn's. Seriously, that shit's extreme. I've seen men my age weighing 30-40 kgs. I wouldn't need any help for transporting them, I could actually just lift them up and carry them around. That's just wrong in so many ways.)

Anyhow, I'm finally off Lithium, which has left me fairly stable, albeit a bit obese. And losing weight is impossible when I can't get out of the house or eat regularly. It's gotten to a point where I now scored 36 on a MADRS, and I'm actually sitting here contemplating suicide. I have a great life in so many ways, still I often think about ending it. That's how tired I am. Not necessarily depressed, just so f-ing tired.

So this feels like my final hope. I'm thinking I could write some sort of diary entries here every once in a while.

First off:

*Three days:*
No change so far. Feeling a bit more relaxed in the muscles, perhaps. Some trouble sleeping, but don't know yet if that's a side effect. According to the interwebs, insomnia is the most common side-effect of LDN, along with nighttime sweats.
6 or 7 D's today, despite the 6 mgs of loperamide. Quite painful, quite a bit of mucus. And now my rear end hurts and pounds, probably what the doc called bowel colic. All in all, not a good day.

But meds like this take their time working I guess, so I'm still hoping. And crying. but just a little bit. I don't want to die, but I definitely don't want to live like this either.


----------



## Alastor (Apr 27, 2013)

*Six days:*

Slightly better again, thank the Allfather. Still no real change in energy levels. Back to the hospital and my internship tomorrow, so I guess that'll pose as a real test.

And yeah, my mom's contacted a healer who supposedly can help. At this point, any help is welcome.

Just finished a research paper about fatigue and IBS-symptoms in IBD-patients in remission. As soon as I get my degree I'll start conducting research on IBS. That's an f-ing promise.

If anyone's wondering about the date, I'm a bit confused about the days as I take the pill before bed.

I'm still positive to LDN, and I still hope. I'll keep you posted, if anyone finds this interesting.

Good night/have a nice day!


----------



## Alastor (Apr 27, 2013)

*A week and a half:*

Had a couple of really good days, but it turned out to be pure coincidence. Feeling a bit under the weather now, maybe I've caught something. Exhausted from lack of sleep. Insomnia and headaches definitively side-effects. Gonna keep pushing through a couple more weeks.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Any update? Did you stop taking LDN? Did it work at the end?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Jaumeb, just my thought. Don't u think LDN could lead to symptom relief?how are u btw?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Nuffa said:


> Jaumeb, just my thought. Don't u think LDN could lead to symptom relief?how are u btw?


Hey Nuffa,

I am scared of LDN as I think it can cause fungal overgrowth. And I believe fungal overgrowth is at the root of my problems.

I'd recommend LDN for IBD.

I am currently trying VSL3+psyllium.


----------

